# How do I get VB Guest Additions for FreeBSD?



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm using FreeBSD as a Guest in VirtualBox. I can't get it to go full screen because I can't find the Guest Additions for FreeBSD. Does anyone know where I can find them? I've looked on the Oracle VirtualBox site, but they don't have anything for FreeBSD. 

Thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

AFAIK, there are no guest additions for FreeBSD guest.


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you. I just went to VirtualBox.org & found that their "official word" is that it doesn't work. I guess I knew that already. Now I know "Officially".


----------



## adamk (Nov 7, 2010)

Isn't that what emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions is for?   From pkg-descr:


```
These additions are for installation inside a FreeBSD guest.
```

Adam


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Since what I'm doing isn't working that great, I'll give this a try. As a New guy here, to install that package do I just use the command [cmd=]pkg_add -r pkg-descr[/cmd] as root?


----------



## adamk (Nov 7, 2010)

The port name is virtualbox-ose-additions, so you would run [cmd=]pkg_add -r virtualbox-ose-additions[/cmd]

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Isn't that what emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions is for?   From pkg-descr:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



:r nice, I totally forgot about that.... Haven't used them ever on my FreeBSD VB guests :\


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I installed that package & rebooted (just in case). Thank you. Now, any idea how to get the guest to go full screen? It won't go into full screen mode & it's only about 6x8 inches on my screen. I installed the Gnome & KDE4 desktops, but the Gnome desktop hangs when I start it. The KDE4 desktop works, but it has a bunch of errors that don't stay in the window on the desktop long enough for me to address any of the problems. 

Thanks for any help you may provide. BSD seems pretty cool. I've got a bunch of years of experience with Solaris & a few versions of Linux, but I'm always interested in learning new stuff.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

r_ctrl+f


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. That's how it's SUPPOSED to work, but all I get is a big black screen & a little 8x6" window in the middle with BSD in it. I can't get it to go to full screen correctly. With the other VM I have, OSX, Windows, Linux etc, that works once the Guess Additions are installed. Since this has no Additions, I can't get it to work. 

Let me also say, it could be a loose nut behind the keyboard .Me. Since I am new to this. Yesterday was my first day of BSD (except for 5 or 6 years of OSX, if that counts), so it could very possibly be that I don't know what I'm doing. NO???


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

bamim2 said:
			
		

> Yes. That's how it's SUPPOSED to work, but all I get is a big black screen & a little 8x6" window in the middle with BSD in it. I can't get it to go to full screen correctly. With the other VM I have, OSX, Windows, Linux etc, that works once the Guess Additions are installed. Since this has no Additions, I can't get it to work.



Because console mode in FreeBSD is character-based, not graphic-based, and VirtualBox doesn't scale it.  Set up X with the desired full-screen resolution, and run it that way.

Although I'd say run it in a window at screen resolution or just below, since VirtualBox or maybe SDL isn't too smart about the mouse pointer and just locked up my X input when I tried it full-screen.  So you'll have window borders, but otherwise the full screen.

Additional: VB allows arbitrary screen sizes.  So if you have a 1920x1200 host system, you can set the guest to use, say, 1800x1100 in xorg.conf so the window won't have scroll bars.


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you. So, I should start by reading the handbook on setting up X? Or is there a better (faster) place to start so I can 'cut to the chase'?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

bamim2 said:
			
		

> Thank you. So, I should start by reading the handbook on setting up X? Or is there a better (faster) place to start so I can 'cut to the chase'?



The Handbook (X Install, X Config) is the fastest, bestest place.


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Even though I have a 512MB Graphics card & 23" LCD, I the highest graphics choice I have is 800x600. Any suggestions on where to start resolving that? I'm already in the process of reading X Install & X Config stuff again.


----------



## adamk (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you already have X running?  If so, attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to a post here.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

Set screen size with the Modes and Virtual lines in the Screen section of /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.

This is my current VB xorg.conf.  It's configured to not use sysutils/hal or devel/dbus to keep the VM size smaller:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier "X.org Configured"
	Screen     0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Option     "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Disable "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier "Mouse0"
	Driver     "vboxmouse"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vboxvideo"
	VendorName  "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH"
	BoardName   "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes "1800x1200"
		Virtual 1800 1000
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank YOU.


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

THANK YOU to both of you who have helped me. I was able to use examples from your xorg.conf, the handbook (who knew RFI would actually help??) & some trial & error & I was able to get a workable screen size for my desktop.


----------

